# Exodus/Adire Audio HT: to build or not to build?



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello people.

I've had the drivers for a full Exodus Audio HT system for a few years. That is a 2641 left and right, LCR center, and 61 rears. I also have two new CSS SDX7s, but never could source enough to replace the Extremis drivers in all boxes, so these would probably go in the center channel. I never bought the crossover parts or built the boxes due to lack of free time at my previous job, and it doesn't seem to get any better with my current situation (too much fun doing other things).

I'm trying to build up my HT setup currently, but am quite satisfied with its current state (Legacy Focus SE main towers, no subs). I know these mains outclass the 2641s in probably everything.

I've built 4 speaker boxes previously with mainly borrowed tools after I graduated college 8 years ago. A CSS FR125 pair that see duty with my computer system, and GR Research AV-1s. The boxes came out well.

Seeing as I don't have a router or table saw, the materials, free time to devote to a speaker build, or the crossover parts, but still like to build things with my own hands and see it done, what do you members think I should do?

Options:
1. Sell the drivers and forget it
2. Build it! Buy the tools and materials, and make the most kick butt computer gaming HT system ever (got a receiver and subs already that would match well)
3. Build it but contract out the boxes to be made (or what prebuilt options might I have? Madisounds boxes look decent, Lee Taylor's are pretty nice looking)
3. Save it for later (bleh!)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

have you considered getting a speaker that has a flatpack with it? most of the work is done but basic assembly so it might be a good compromise for you.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Know of any custom flat pack makers?

Otherwise maybe I could find a local cabinet maker and have them do it. Then all I would need would be clamps, glue, nails, and a finish.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

cabinet maker or audio installer would be able to do the build depending on the directions for the box you give them


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the cabinet plans. I'd pretty much want them built to spec, except in sealed configuration because I already have subs to back up the low end.


----------

